# Poached pears and lemon curd



## julia-lover (Jan 14, 2011)

poached pear presentation?  I have poached the pears , but looking for easy but elegant way to present them.  I have a jar of loeon curd.  Anyone know if I can use this in any way to accompany the pears.  All suggestions appreciated.

Julia lover


----------



## Silversage (Jan 14, 2011)

What did you poach them in?  Sugar water?  Wine?  Vanilla?  Something else?

Certainly you can you the lemon curd in some way, but whether it's wise depends on what flavors you inbued into the pears during the poach. A little more information?


----------



## julia-lover (Jan 14, 2011)

*poached pears and lemon curd*

I poached the pears in a bottle of port wine, one cup water and 3/4 sugar.  Added cinnimon a little all spice and a teaspoo or so of vanilla and little lemon juice.  They have a nice flavor - touch of spice.  Maybe I should just stick to vanilla or caramel icecream??

Thanks
Martha


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 14, 2011)

yum! i totally want one now!!


----------



## violettedawn (Jan 14, 2011)

melt sugar until brown,add 1/4 tsp of cinamon and stir in, make sugar thread, form into golf ball size while still warm. set aside. get rid of lemon curd, and make a zabaglione or other creme sauce serve pear on top and place sugaroff side of pear, lovely!


----------



## violettedawn (Jan 14, 2011)

another quick trick is to let some vanilla bean haagan daaz melt in room temp and put a tbsp melted onto plate before pear. I cook everything from scratch, so dont tell anyone bout this one ;-)


----------

